# usb data corrupted

## tucolino

have an mmc card with corrupt data. i would like to recover as much as possible. i tried usind dd to make an image of it, which worked fine. however, the data is not accesssible.

for example, see output when listing the content of the card:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ls
> 
> 0205jpg  0213jpg  09wav  30jpg  g  g  ??r  ??r  ?u????$?.?r  ?u????t?.?r
> 
> 0206jpg  0214jpg  23jpg  31jpg  g  g  ??r  ??r  ?u????4?.d?  ?u????t?.?r
> ...

 

trying to access any of them give:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# cat 0206jpg
> 
> cat: 0206jpg: No such file or directory

 

or see the following:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ls -lh
> 
> ls: \uffffu\ufffft\uffff.r: No such file or directory
> 
> ls: \uffffu\uffff4.d\uffff: No such file or directory
> ...

 

any ideas or suggestions on how i may recover or repair some of this data? i have tried using fsck, but didn't help much:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# fsck.vfat /dev/sdd
> 
> dosfsck 2.10, 22 Sep 2003, FAT32, LFN
> 
> Logical sector size is zero.

 

any suggestions? thanx.

tuco

----------

## tbart

so.. does the image have meaningful data in it?

there's a useful perl-script out there calles jpg-recover.pl or something like that.

use it on the image (it recognizese EXIF/Jpeg Header start and jpeg end and dumps the found parts into  files.)

worked wonderfully for me lots of times.

tbart

----------

## tucolino

hey thanks for that! i had even forgotten about this. luckily i had saved the image in case i gave it a try another time. i downloaded the perl script and its executing now. i think its gonna take a while. i'll check it out when i wake up tomorrow and let you know how it goes... it was a 512 card, its checking the 25th byte now... gonna be a while. 

cheers. 

tuco

----------

## tucolino

 *Quote:*   

> Passing byte 506880000 of smcard.img ...
> 
> Passing byte 506982400 of smcard.img ...
> 
> Passing byte 507084800 of smcard.img ...
> ...

 

 :Sad: 

----------

## Coume

Hi there,

I had the same problem not long ago...

But the .pl script did recover around 26,000 pics on the 40gb HDD, it took around 8 days of non stop work from my server. The only very bad part is that I losed all the .avi movies taken with my camera while in vacations  :Sad: 

I hope one day someone will create the same script than the pics recovery one but for avi.

Ludo

----------

## tucolino

old thread, but anyhow.... i had reformatted the usb card, but had made a backup. just read somethign by chance and decided to try it and it worked:

```

emerge app-admin/testdisk 

photorec /path/to/image.img

```

----------

## Coume

 *tucolino wrote:*   

> old thread, but anyhow.... i had reformatted the usb card, but had made a backup. just read somethign by chance and decided to try it and it worked:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge app-admin/testdisk 
> ...

 

Hey thxs for the tip!

did it was faster than the .pl script??

Cheers,

Ludo

----------

